# Apache vhost funktioniert nicht [solved]

## DeLorean

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe hier ein Problem mit dem Apache. Ich habe ein vhosts File, in dem einige vhosts eingetragen sind. Wenn ich nun einen neuen definiere, dann bekomme ich beim Aufruf der Seite nur einen weissen Bildschirm. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung, aber es wird offensichtlich auch keine Datei ausgewertet. Eine index.html und index.php sind vorhanden, werden aber eben nicht angezeigt. 

Die definition des Servers sieht - wie die der funktionierenden Instanzen - so aus:

<VirtualHost *>

  ServerName    x.yz.de

  DocumentRoot /home/data/www/yz/x/www

  DirectoryIndex index.php index.htm index.html

  AddDefaultCharset utf-8

  AccessFileName .htaccess

  ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/xyz.de-error.log

  CustomLog /var/log/apache2/xyz-access.log tomcat

</VirtualHost>

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, was ich vergessen habe oder warum das nicht funktioniert? (apache restarts waren schon einige  :Wink:  )#

Gruß

DeLorean

----------

## Christian99

was passiert denn, wenn du explizit die indexdatei aufruft? also x.yz.de/index.php

und was steht denn in den logs? und ich nehme an, das Vhosts überhaupt aktiviert sind.

----------

## DeLorean

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> was passiert denn, wenn du explizit die indexdatei aufruft? also x.yz.de/index.php

 

Hmmm, da kommt ein 404 Error: The requested URL /index.html was not found on this server.

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> und was steht denn in den logs?

 

Die sind einfach leer, so als wäre gar kein Zugriff erfolgt.

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> und ich nehme an, das Vhosts überhaupt aktiviert sind.

 

Ja, es sind noch mehrere andere vhostst definiert, die auch alle funktionieren.

An den Rechten kann's eigentlich nicht liegen, alle Verzeichnisse haben 755 apache:apache und die Files 644...

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Apache neu geladen nachdem du den vhost eingetragen hast? (nicht falsch verstehen, alles schon erlebt)

Guck mal in deine anderen Log ob da was drin steht (Verzeichnis und vhost anpassen):

grep -rsl "x.yz.de" /var/log/apache/

Kannst auch mal das ganze vhost File posten.

Sebastian

----------

## DeLorean

O.k., da hat im config File nur eine 0 gefehlt. Das war ein Fall von da-kannst-Du-20-Mal-drüberlesen-und-findest-es-nicht. Warum die Logfiles da so gesponnen habe weiss ich zwar nicht, aber Hauptsache jetzt läuft's.

Vielen Dank für's mitgrübeln

DeLorean

----------

